# Spys



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Activists and drones.

Regards, Mike

http://iowapublicradio.org/post/activists-aim-skirt-ag-gag-laws-drones


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

I would just shoot them down if they were flying over . They do not have N numbers on the side so they are not legal aircraft .


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

This is going to turn bad one of these days if some regulations don't come down the pike soon. It wouldn't have been so bad 25 or 30 years ago when most people had some sense and respect for others, but that has flown out the window. Seems like everyone these day thanks they can do whatever they want. There will be a kill-in one of these days, then watch it hit the fan.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Expensive skeet.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

They are small and presumably hard to shoot down or they wouldn't be so effective for the military.



panhandle9400 said:


> I would just shoot them down if they were flying over . They do not have N numbers on the side so they are not legal aircraft .


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

slowzuki said:


> They are small and presumably hard to shoot down or they wouldn't be so effective for the military.


The ones I have see fly relatively low, not the military grade I have seen on T.V.

Since they hoover quite a bit it seems a load of turkey shot would be about right.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

So does that mean we can fly drones over the activists house, office or where ever they piece their video's together and show how they mismanage information. How they lie, trespass even steal to prove a point that is not true.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

hog987 said:


> So does that mean we can fly drones over the activists house, office or where ever they piece their video's together and show how they mismanage information. How they lie, trespass even steal to prove a point that is not true.


Who is we?

Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Definitely going to have to be some laws......isn't it a shame that we have to have a law enacted to tell people how to behave.....I've flown mine over neighboring properties several times looking for tomato plants.....I'm a sucker for mater samiches......

Actually I was spraying with 24d.......just being on the safe side


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Vol said:


> Who is we?
> 
> Mike


pamtag
People against misinformation towards agriculture.


----------

